# Just LOL if you Think Squintman Looks Better than Chico



## Sc22 (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm laughing my fucking ass off at the cucks at r/braincels who think that Squintman looks better than Chico. He has the perfect combination of masculine and feminine features and has perfect facial harmony. Squintman on the other hand has to FRAUD his eyes so they don't look like shit. Squintman is ugly as shit when he's not squinting while you can not find a SINGLE bad shot of Chico. A lot of people point out Chico's "recessed chin" as evidence he's not as good as Mr.Squint, however looking at Chicos face from a side angle reveals his chin although behind the mouth is still lined up with his perfectly sloped forehead, so it literally matches the golden ratio. Just fucking LOL if you think Chico doesn't mog Sir Squints-a-lot into oblivion.


----------



## Coping (Mar 2, 2019)

Prime Chico mogs bateman for sure but rn I think Bateman mogs him Chico has gone downhill tbh Bateman is very gl ngl he’s def not overrated like some ppl say he has great harmony/hair and width not including his height frame etc


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Mar 2, 2019)

legit. bateman is an example of a strong 3.5 PSL


----------



## Coping (Mar 2, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> legit. bateman is an example of a strong 3.5 PSL


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 2, 2019)

Lol the third pic is chicos side profile?
He legit looks below average from the side if that's really him


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 2, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Lol the third pic is chicos side profile?
> He legit looks below average from the side if that's really him


lol major cope if you think that looks below average, don't just mindlessly look for PSL community buzzword features like forward growth, he looks amazing


----------



## Coping (Mar 2, 2019)

dotacel said:


> lol major cope if you think that looks below average, don't just mindlessly look for PSL community buzzword features like forward growth, he looks amazing


Yea his profile is not top tier but def not below average


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 2, 2019)

dotacel said:


> lol major cope if you think that looks below average, don't just mindlessly look for PSL community buzzword features like forward growth, he looks amazing


Stop coping, it's been a long time that I've seen someone in reallife with such a recessed lower third


----------



## Kenma (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm going with Chico here


----------



## theropeking (Mar 2, 2019)

Chico obv but I think batemen has a higher sex appeal than Chico.

Chico is the king of aesthetics but batemen is the king of attraction(exagerated)
Btw tfw you get mogged by your own son


----------



## Autist (Mar 2, 2019)

Tyson Ballou>Chico>>>>>>Fraudman


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 2, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Lol the third pic is chicos side profile?
> He legit looks below average from the side if that's really him


he really lacks forward growth, but I think the picture is photoshopped


----------



## SHARK (Mar 2, 2019)

I think bateman appeals more to 22+ women and Chico appeals more to JB


----------



## fobos (Mar 2, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> legit. bateman is an example of a strong 3.5 PSL


If he is 3.5 then all of you are 0.1


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 2, 2019)

The only person i'd say is equal to prime chico is prime ballou and maybe prime tom welling


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 2, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Chico obv but I think batemen has a higher sex appeal than Chico.
> 
> Chico is the king of aesthetics but batemen is the king of attraction(exagerated)
> Btw tfw you get mogged by your own son
> ...



But Chico mogs Bateman anyway because Bateman unfortunately isn’t real


----------



## Nibba (Mar 2, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> The only person i'd say is equal to prime chico is prime ballou and maybe prime tom welling


Lol get fuckin MOGGED chico


Spoiler


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 2, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Lol get fuckin MOGGED chico
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...








How could I forget that beauty


----------



## Nibba (Mar 2, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> View attachment 26093
> 
> 
> How could I forget that beauty


:glasses gif lookism:


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 2, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Lol get fuckin MOGGED chico
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



He got them Bateman eyes


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 4, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> The only person i'd say is equal to prime chico is prime ballou and maybe prime tom welling


Definitely prime Tom Welling. Actually I don't think anybody mogs prime Tom Welling.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 6, 2019)

chico looks like a twink, bateman mogs him


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 6, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> The only person i'd say is equal to prime chico is prime ballou and maybe prime tom welling


Ballou is different to Chico phenotype.


----------



## Michael15651 (Mar 6, 2019)

SHARK said:


> I think bateman appeals more to 22+ women and Chico appeals more to JB



Definitely, agree with this.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Apr 16, 2020)

dotacel said:


> lol major cope if you think that looks below average, don't just mindlessly look for PSL community buzzword features like forward growth, he looks amazing



This. Absolute mogger tbh.


----------

